# My New Corsa



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

The next to be built -

I had an NOS Corsa Frame. Went full Rival - (tired of scrounging for period groups)

Someone told me I was nuts with a 'white bike' but I am liking the black / white / red thing..

Anyway - here it is in dry fit mode....


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I went with more modern gruppo's on my bikes too. You will like the ride.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I do like shifting on the brake -

I have an MX-Leader in DA 8, my Corsa Extra is in DA-8 , both with brifters and a Professional in DA-8 with indexed on the down-tube shifters.

My 1XM is in 7900 - sweet 

BUT - 

The bestest shifting rig - bar none is the corsa extra in DA 7400 8 Speed brifters - 

Just cant get going in putting together another set of that...

I only have one friction shifting classic in the stable. Don't ride that much


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I have a DA 7 spd Criterium and a 7410 DA 8spd STI Strada OS and that STI shifting is just as good as anything newer I have. (I Must admit i don't love Downtube shifting or single pivot calipers too much)


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Agreed -*

Single pivot is rough compared to current dual pivot - but it gets the job done. 

If I have been on the cross bike, I nearly launch myself first time back on my Corsa with single pivots - then if I have been on that for a while and get on the 7900 equipped carbon Merckx I nearly launch off of that after the first couple of stops.

Spend any time with any of them and I adjust and they seem fine.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually, they really aren't. That's why Campy went back to them for the rear brake, because they are not quite as strong as dual pivot and mounted on the back, make it less likely to lock up the rear wheel.


fasteddy07 said:


> Single pivot is rough compared to current dual pivot *- but it gets the job done.*
> 
> If I have been on the cross bike, I nearly launch myself first time back on my Corsa with single pivots - then if I have been on that for a while and get on the 7900 equipped carbon Merckx I nearly launch off of that after the first couple of stops.
> 
> Spend any time with any of them and I adjust and they seem fine.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

What size is that, I'm guessing 60cm?
What color bar tape you going with?

Looks fantastic so far.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

_Thanks_

61CM measures to 60.5 C-C when I put a tape on it.

What color tape would _you_ put on there?

It has been a subject of debate - White? Red? Black? Combinations?

I am anxious to get it done. Still need to tap and face the bottom bracket and mill the fork crown race.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

fasteddy07 said:


> _Thanks_
> 
> 61CM measures to 60.5 C-C when I put a tape on it.
> 
> ...


61cm = damn near perfect! I could ride that bad boy, esp. with the extra stem height. Not often we get to see the big ones. 

I'd go white tape with red stitching. 









As an alternate, I'd go brown leather tape and matching saddle cover. (I could hook that up for you, if you are interested - click the link in my sig)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*red tape*

or Innergels Red / White


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am on board with the red / white - 

I have a bin in on a red Merckx logo on white cork - If i don't get that, I like the look of that Fizik


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a sweet looking ride :thumbsup: Please post final build pics when you're done.


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got a 60cm MX-Leader in the exact same colors. Mine is a respray though. Built with Campy Athena 11sp... I like modern groups on lugged frames... steel and carbon work well together.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a late nineties Corsa ... nice riding bike.


----------



## kablebike (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sweet ride*

That looks great. 
I am waiting for my own to be built up. 
Should be ready very soon


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks great fasteddy, I like it already! :thumbsup:


----------

